# Dublin letting agent fees



## Setanta12 (6 Jun 2019)

A well known Dublin firm wishes to charge;

Letting & Mgm service fees (monthly) fee of 9% with a cancellation fee of 3% when we do cancel (in 2nd year reverts to a yoy 6%)
Marketing fees EUR150

Seems like money for old rope?


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (6 Jun 2019)

I think it's close enough to the industry standard.

Don't forget VAT @ 23% on top of the fee.


A *good *letting agent is extremely valuable, *if *they source you reliable tenants and deal with the large number of tiny issues that come up.


----------



## elcato (6 Jun 2019)

I presume they charge you for getting a (new) tenant separately as well ? A few years ago I was paying 5% plus VAT for management and 5% plus VAT for getting a tenant for a year. If the tenant stayed they charged something like a €100 to get them to sign for another year. It's all tax deductible.  



Setanta12 said:


> Seems like money for old rope?


It's an open market out there so why not try it yourself so ?


----------



## deeobrien (7 Jun 2019)

elcato said:


> I presume they charge you for getting a (new) tenant separately as well ?


The Let & Management fee normally includes finding the new tenant (let) and then the subsequent management (manage).  

In Limerick I'm paying 8.5% + VAT for Let & Management for the duration of the tenancy.  No other marketing costs.  Other option was let only at 7% (payable for the first year only).  At the time I got two other quotes (8% and 10%). When with this crowd as I had heard good references and liked what I heard/saw.  They only focus on let/management and don't do sales like some places in Limerick do.


----------

